# I lost model helicopter



## BorisRezvantsev (Jan 7, 2013)

Help me find a model helicopter (mikrocopter mikrokopter), please!

In the UAE 12.30.2012 at 5:00 pm near the road № 311 (Emirates Road) in Umm Al Quwain we photographed the desert with the camera Canon 5D, set on a micro helicopter.
Accidentally micro helicopter flew over the dunes and we were not able to find it. Near we saw people in Jeeps and ATVs (Quad Bikes).
Those who found mikrokopter or knows of his whereabouts, please communicate by E-mail: [email protected]
I would be very grateful.

Regards Boris


----------



## BorisRezvantsev (Jan 7, 2013)

Who was there to respond!


----------

